# Computer case top panel with fan?



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there anywhere i can buy a computer case top panel with an exhaust fan? I have a standard mid sized case.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nope =/ you could get a different case or cut one out, but there are not replaceable top panels


----------

